# charter your boat to others ?



## tstewart137 (Oct 4, 2009)

Who has had experience chartering their boat out to others through a charter management company? I am considering it to cover expenses and looking for the voice of experience. Thanks! T.


----------



## tomandchris (Nov 11, 2009)

My boat has been in charter. Not sure what your questions may be or where you are. Bottom line, if it is a good charter company it can be a good experience. Really depends on what type of revenue you want, how much you want the boat to yourself, lenght of season, and risks you are willing to take with the boat. Things break, sometimes more with a non owner handling the boat. 

Be prepared for additional maintenance expenses ( more hours on the boat as it is used more), higher insurance costs, and have a good checklist when you use the boat personally. Things that should be in one place have a habit of being somewhere else when you want them. The good news is that they are usually there as very little has gone missing.

If you have specific questions that you do not want covered on the board send me a PM and we can talk.

Good Luck


----------



## Mdionne (Jun 14, 2010)

If you are looking to reduce expenses, I am interested in sharing a boat (Boston or RI area) and would be interested if the size and location of the boat work.


----------



## Yorksailor (Oct 11, 2009)

All you do when you have a boat in charter is subsidize another persons sailing while massively increasing the depreciation on your boat! You usually get 50% of the income and 100% of the expenses...75% of the income might make it viable.

Voice of experience!!!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I'd point out that the insurance required when putting a boat into charter is generally a lot more expensive...and that often, the boat gets abused pretty badly.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

ts-
Are you willing to move your boat worldwide, or is there some specific area where you want to keep it?
Most charter companies are specific to one or more geographic areas. The ones that cover more than one area, usually have age limits on the boats, etc.


----------



## tomandchris (Nov 11, 2009)

Hey, this is a first I think. Dog responded to an old post and did not ask WHY?

Are you relaxing or something?


----------



## tomandchris (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh, by the way, all responses are correct. Just depends on what you are trying to accomplish and the restrictions you put on the chartering. However, the OP has not been back for a month so who cares?


----------



## gardeningal (Mar 4, 2009)

Don't do it, Yorksailor is exactly right!


----------



## LakePirate (May 10, 2008)

So, in considering taking occasional sabbaticals, say three to five weeks every four to six months or so, which would be better? To charter a boat at different locations for the time off. Or to purchase a boat and keep it on a mooring or slip at some predetermined location to be used for the time off. Seems like the cost associated with just keeping a boat moored, insured and making payments would be far greater than chartering one occasionally. Maybe this is where chartering one out plays a roll. 

I know this is not the OP's original question but It came to mind as I was ready the thread.


----------



## tomandchris (Nov 11, 2009)

LakePirate,

Really depends on the size of the boat, where it is, expenses to get to it, maintenance, etc..

A relatively new 30 something boat is going to cost you about $3000 a week plus your operating costs and transient mooring costs. Maintenance is someone elses problem as is insurance, etc..

Buying a boat in one area will cost you dependent on how big, new or old it is. Maintenance will be your problem. Moorage will be your problem. Insurance will be your problem. When you arrive and it does not start....that is also your problem and the days are adding up while it gets fixed on your sabbatical. This can also happen in charter, but not as likely.

If you put a boat in charter in the BVI's or similar you can use it per aggrement and still do OK financially. However, you will be sailing the same area most of the time.

Bottom line, it really depends on what and where you want to sail and how much hassle you are willing to put up with for the pleasure.


----------

